# 29 Gallon - any possibilites



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Hi there,

I currently have a 29G amazon blackwater biotope!

But the more i looks at african ciclids, the more hooked i get, on remaking my tank...

My question is, if its even possible to keep any other cichlids than south american dwarfs in a tank of such size (80x45x45 cm)

If its possible, which species would you recommend???

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've seen a number of single species Malawian tanks work out well long term. Pseudotropheus saulosi for example, or some of the more peaceful Aulonocara. I've also seen two types of Tanganyikans work out well in such a tank, usually a smaller shell dweller and a rock dweller... such as Lamp. brevis and Paracyprichromis or Altolamprologus. Any of these interest you?


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Fogelhund, thanks for the quick response.
Actually i've been looking into shell dwellers also. Seems like they have a very entertaining behaviour!
I will not force fish into the tank, as i want them to have the space needed to thrive.
I am nearly sure, i will choose some of the shell dwellers!

Which size of sand/gravel is the best for such a fish??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sand is usually preferred by Tanganyikan and Malawi cichlids. Many people use pool filter sand which is usually a #20 grit and comes in a tan or white color, depending on the brand.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

I am with you on that!
But, in this vid, it looks like the sand is a bit more coarse, than the usual sand used for cichlids?
And would it be better usint this one, to prevent gas pockets?

Been looking at this wonderful fish: Lamprologus meleagris
How many would you recommend in a tank of the above mentioned size?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> I've seen a number of single species Malawian tanks work out well long term. Pseudotropheus saulosi for example, or some of the more peaceful Aulonocara. I've also seen two types of Tanganyikans work out well in such a tank, usually a smaller shell dweller and a rock dweller... such as Lamp. brevis and Paracyprichromis or Altolamprologus. Any of these interest you?


In a 29-gallon, how many sausoli would you stock? And which Aulonocara were you referring to? Just dreaming of my next tank. Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would get 12-15 young saulosi, and keep 3 males and whatever females you could raise.

As far as Aulonocara -> baenschi, ethewynnae, hueseri, chitande types, Neon Blue Dorsal types, Maulana bicolor, kandeense or maylandi.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

My doubt about which ones to chose, just became even bigger.
I like the high activity level of the Saoulosi's..

Which ones do you find more entertaining?
Shell dwellers, or which of the other species you mentioned?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

If you like tanganika cichlids I keep paracyps and white calvus in the same tank 29g


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

ratbones86 said:


> If you like tanganika cichlids I keep paracyps and white calvus in the same tank 29g


I like Paracyps in a 3 ft. long tank, at least. But a single or already paired Calvus , Comp, or small species Julie would work well with the shellies. It'ss a little difficult to pair these fish in smaller tanks, but it can be done with careful aquascaping.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Which ones do you find the most entertaining??

I would really like to combine something with shell-dwellers


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Comps ir Calvus would be my first choice, because they ambush but are not as openly hostile as Julies can be.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Comp as in compressiceps?  (Im new to this, so please bare with me)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Comp is a Compressiceps, yes.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

I think ill stick with the shelldwellers!
Any possibilities for the upper area of the tank?
I dont wonna fill in too many fish, AND i want them to thrive, not pushing anything!
Thanks for the help soo far


----------

